# Catfish Help On Scioto River



## brhine_99

Me and a buddy are going to the scioto river by the boat ramp in circleville saturday night bank fishing for catfish. Is there big catfish in there. We are going to fish for all 3 catfish species. Going to take my big poles for the monster shovelhead and blues. what should I use or bait and how deep should i fish with a bouy bobber.Or should i fish tightlined on the bottom. what rig should i use. i need some help. i have never fished in a river before. what i have read from the posts from mellon and flathunter rivers are the places to fish. i am going to the scioto in circleville because it is close to my house. i need some catfishing tutorin lol. any ideas would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon

Better not count on catching any blues. You'd have better luck playing the lottery o to put it in catfish perspective, you'd have a better chance of landing an 80 pound Flathead than a big blue.

Go to FLATHUNTER's profile & read his web site a little bit, the only reason I says Flathunters is becasue hes geared more towards river & creek fishing. You'll have to loose the bobber.


----------



## truck

Brian you change avatars more than me


----------



## flathunter

> Go to FLATHUNTER's profile & read his web site a little bit, the only reason I says Flathunters is becasue hes geared more towards river & creek fishing.


The only reason I say this?????? You must think I am an idiot!


----------



## H2O Mellon

HUh? That one shot over my head.  (What I meant was FLATHUNTER's Web site vs Doc's Web site or Robby's because you my friend are the great RIVER HUNTER!!!!!)


----------



## flathunter

Thats better  ,..Yea the great river hunter with no spots to fish!


----------



## ducky152000

the place you should fish is most likely back water or back current which is a swirel in the water.A place that i realy like to fish is right above riffels that has deep water by it, they move up to feed in the shallower water. for bait use cut bait for channels and small flatheads up to 25 pounds or mybe more and use live goldfish or bluegills or even creek chubs for the big flattys but if you dont have good gear chances are youll loose em so if you aint got the best gear use cutbait to increase the smell for channels and smaller flatheads, i get get more fish with cut bait but bigger on live. the biggest on cutbait was a 25 pound flathead. i use 25 pound big game line with a 2 oz egg sinker and a swivel to stop it and the same line as a leader some perfer more lb test and some perfer less. 
good luck


----------



## Fishman

The 3 species in the scoito, channels, flatheads and ??? Bullheads? Madtoms?


----------

